# Greenville, OH - Remington Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Remington: Petfinder

Looks young for seven yrs
*More About Remington*

03191034, We have Remington at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 7-year-old German Shepherd. He is black and tan with short hair. He is a friendly guy and weighs around 80 pounds. He will make a nice companion and is looking for a good home. We also have a chocolate lab, a blond lab and a black lab. We also have a couple of adult shepherds; we also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. You can have your companion animal's picture taken with Easter Bunny on Saturday March 27 2010 at Wal-Mart in Greenville. The times to visit Easter Bunny will be from 10am to 2pm. You are more than welcome to bring your children. All proceeds go to the "Darke County Friends of the Shelter", a 501c3 charitable organization, designed to help all of the dogs and cats at the Shelter. For more information and to see the dogs we have go to our web site at Welcome to the Darke County Animal Shelter. 

*My Contact Info*


Darke County Animal Shelter
Greenville, OH
937-547-1645


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Rural shelter


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Urgent


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Very urgent*

Talked to dog warden these two boys are VERY URGENT..:help: next on list to be PTS, been there a month.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Help! Help!!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello out there!!!
BUMP BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone; most likely pts


----------

